# Would this pond soil be ok for substrate



## Spang (2 Feb 2011)

Hello been away for a while,

I have a ~30Gallon aquarium I am setting up low tech. Would this pond soil be ok to use as a base substrate and then cap with sand?

http://www.cdaquatics.co.uk/aquatic-pla ... -1187.html

Thanks.


----------



## dw1305 (3 Feb 2011)

Hi all,
It probably will be all right, but if you do use it I wouldn't use very much because you don't know what the nutrient source is, I'd probably go for 90:10 sand:soil.  

cheers Darrel


----------

